# Buying Furniture in Northern Ireland



## Nell (15 Jan 2007)

Just wondering has anyone any experience of shopping for their furniture in NI. I have to kit out a new house and have been advised that I could save up to 20% by going over the border to shop around.
Has anyone any recommendations of good furniture shops that also might deliver south of the border, cheers


----------



## Dreamerb (15 Jan 2007)

We looked at quite a few shops in Northern Ireland (largely Armagh and Tyrone) when we were kitting out our first house about five years ago. We were on a fairly tight budget, and at the time were also told we could save money. We didn't find that at all, though - in fact, some items we saw were substantially more expensive in NI, which really surprised us. In the end, we did all our shopping south  of the border - our big win was our leather suite, which we got for €200 less in Dundalk than it cost in Dublin (and which we would have paid had we not got lucky!). It's probably worth spending a day in Newry pricing the kind of thing you want, and then wherever in the south you're based.


----------



## Cuppa (15 Jan 2007)

I bought furniture from www.treatyourhome.com based in the North delivered free to the south. I was delighted with the serve and much cheaper.


----------



## Guest127 (16 Jan 2007)

I too would say that Norn Iron isn't any cheaper for furniture than the south. However there is probably a bigger concentration of furniture stores in Dundalk than any other comparitive size town. on the coes road alone theres Franks Furniture, Wogans, Furniture World,Arromount, and half a mile away Harvey Norman. Duffys used to do furniture but not sure now. Murphys is in the town centre. a very large norn iron firm ( all things nice) opened in town about 2 years ago but have since closed. so maybe that answers the question.


----------



## Optimistic (16 Jan 2007)

hi, I think a lot depends on the kind off furnishing you want. For the most part I do not think it justifies going to the north. We did for some of ours, but we also got our kitchen there and saved a lot.  Do you want high end furniture or middle of the road. I am not sure if this is allowed as I have only recently joinde AAM but  I supply furniture, mostly bedroom, sleigh beds etc, hard wood. Very good quality and at prices that will not be beaten. If you are interested send me a message. Optimistic


----------



## Nell (17 Jan 2007)

Hi optimistic, yes looking for bedroom furniture aswell. would be interested in a wooden bed but personally dont like sleigh beds, more like a chelsea type (am just quoting the name I have seen in the shops!) I would like a higher end for the main bedroom, settle for cheap n cheerful for the guests.


----------



## ubiquitous (17 Jan 2007)

[broken link removed] and http://www.ihg.ie/ are 2 very reputable and (in my experience) good value, hardwood furniture specialists. Both deliver nationwide at low or no cost.


----------



## purplealien (17 Jan 2007)

ubiquitous said:


> [broken link removed] and http://www.ihg.ie/ are 2 very reputable and (in my experience) good value, hardwood furniture specialists. Both deliver nationwide at low or no cost.


Bettys of Douglas in Cork do the whole IHG range but for cheaper.She's got some really beautifull pieces. The fatboys are so comfortable!


----------



## mc79 (19 Jan 2007)

if your looking for wooden floors in the north try, www.woodenfloorservices.com, they are based in Banbridge, we got floors of them last year, and we saved loads, they supplied and fitted floors, both solid and laminated.  We priced them in Dundalk later that day, and the saving was nearly 300euro.  The staff in woodenfloorservices, were just so nice, friendly and helpfull.  They were great, and I definetly would go back to them again


----------



## Old Jim (22 Jan 2007)

You can order from the Homebase catalogue in N. Ire. They deliver to the Rep. for £4.95, compared to €29.70 in the Rep! Also the prices of the furniture are cheaper in the north compared to here, even after the currency conversion.


----------



## Guest127 (22 Jan 2007)

mc79. funny you should bring up wooden floors and banbridge. was looking for around 50 sq yards of 4 way perspective flooring recently. Wogans in Dundalk only supplier in town didnt have it and wouldn't have it for at least 2/3 weeks so I ordered it off downshire interiors in banbridge. the saving was around €150. ( wogans quoted €1450 for 27 boxes and because I didnt want hassle ordered 28 boxes from downshire which cost £900 sterling.)had enough over to floor a small coatpress but wouldn't have a full  box over. lucky.


----------

